# In need of a bird



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

alright, I've been learning as much as I can from friends and dvd's on how to mount birds, and i've gathered up almost all the equiptment I will need. Too bad all my frozen birds have gone to dog training!!

Let me know if you have any ducks frozen, or maybe even a goose or pheasant. It's my first time, and thought i'd experiment on one this summer before I get into any next winter..

Thanks guys


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i know this is a really old post but if you are still interested in getting a bird. you could pm me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I also have some.! No idea how this thread slipped though!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I already gave him one. I don't think he needs one anymore since his goose season opens this weekend.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Geese won't be suitable for mounting for quite some time.

If you still want some birds I have a couple mallards that are really nice you could have.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have Pheasants.


----------

